
JSLinux in-browser computer emulator now supports RISCV 64 and Fedora 29 - Aissen
https://bellard.org/jslinux/index.html??
======
justinclift
Seems like a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18407269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18407269)

